# Débutant xCode 3



## ecegler (21 Février 2008)

J'aimerai apprendre xCode 3 mais xCode est compliqué car la connaissance me manque. D'abord je veux apprendre la base. Pouvez vous me donner un conseil pour commencer à apprendre la base ? Quel étape ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (21 Février 2008)

XCode n'est qu'une interface sur différents langages de programmation, il te faut déjà définir quel langage tu veut apprendre.

Ensuite, un peu de recherche via Google te permettra de trouver des cours adaptés.


Cordialement


----------



## newdev (25 Février 2008)

bjr je vien de tapé des longue lignes de code et j'aimeré les compiler et executer.
pblme jvien de débuter avec xcode et moi et l'anglais on est pa trop copain.
dc jvoudrai savoir comment faire


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2008)

et bas tres pas trop copain avec la prog (anglais) u n anglais minimum est un pre-requis en prog, sinon malheureusement tu seras tres vite handicape, donc premiere etape trois mois d anglais intensif apres tu pourras reprog


----------



## rouxken (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, moi aussi je voudrais explorer la programmation mais quels sont les conseils que vous nous donneriez en matiere de langage de programmation ? (quel est le plus simple, le plus récent  et le plus complet ?)


voila merci de nous donnez quelques informations précieuses pour nous les débutants afin que nous puissions avoir des reperes dans ce monde un peu complexe par son langage.  

N'hesitez surtout pas a mettre des liens vers des pages qui en parle.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bienvenue dans le monde de la programmation.
Malheureusement, il n'y a pas de "plus" en ce qui concerne les languages. Chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvenients. Le language le "plus" puissant ne fera rien si tu ne peut le maitriser.
Fait des recherches sur Google avec les mots Java, C, C++, Obj-C, AppleScript, Python, Perl.
Ah ! Une chose, la syntaxe d'un langage s'apprends en quelques jours, on commence à le maitriser un peu au bout d'une dizaine d'année...

Cordialement


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Mars 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bienvenue dans le monde de la programmation.
> Malheureusement, il n'y a pas de "plus" en ce qui concerne les languages. Chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvenients. Le language le "plus" puissant ne fera rien si tu ne peut le maitriser.
> ...



Pour ce qui est de mon expérience (je fais principalement du C) je dois dire que pour avoir vu pas mal de gens débuter c'est en fait pas mal de commencer par un langage de script comme python... J'aime beaucoup perl pour des raison historique mais python ça me semble pas mal... Pas besoin de trop de chose pour avoir des petits résultats... Maintenant c'est un langage de script mais c'est vraiment pas mal... Et puis ça permet parfois de faire comprendre la notion d'objet à posteriori......
Enfin bon une première chose la différence entre un éditeur de texte (perso vive EMACS!!!!!) et le langage et ses besoins de compilations ou non, interpréteurs et compagnie!!!!
C'est un vaste monde assez passionnant que celui de la programmation!!!!
A+


----------



## Céroce (4 Mars 2008)

Je dirais aussi qu'aujourd'hui, Python est l'un des meilleurs langages pour débuter. On trouve même de la doc en français!
@FatMorga: Je trouve ça réducteur de dire que c'est un langage de script. Python sait tout faire! (tant qu'on a pas besoin de performances extraordinaires)


----------



## FataMorgana (4 Mars 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Je dirais aussi qu'aujourd'hui, Python est l'un des meilleurs langages pour débuter. On trouve même de la doc en français!
> @FatMorga: Je trouve ça réducteur de dire que c'est un langage de script. Python sait tout faire! (tant qu'on a pas besoin de performances extraordinaires)



D'un point de vue technique c'en est un... Avec le côté sympathique d'avoir même un interpréteur qui marche en direct...
Mais c'est un langage rien de script, rien de réducteur là-dedans
A+


----------



## Museforever (7 Mars 2008)

Perso j'ai commencé avec le C++, et je vais me mettre à l'obj-c.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Je suis développeur, voici mes quelques petits conseils.

Commences par faire un peu de C.

Puis installe Xcode 2.5, il y a très peu de doc pour Xcode 3 actuellement.


Je travaille actuellement avec Xcode 3 et j'ai du subir une petite période d'adaptation, Interface Builder est notamment  différent, j'ai du tatonner pour retrouver mes réflexes.

Achètes un livre génial sur cocoa : Cocoa par la pratique de Aaron Hillgass.

Xcode 2.5 est mieux adapté à ce livre que Xcode 3, bien que pas mal de code est deprecated.
Ignores la partie sur la création de palette elle ne fonctionne plus.

Tout le reste fonctionnera sans problème avec des warning deprecated pour des bricoles.

Amuses toi bien,

A+

Philippe.


----------



## rouxken (8 Mars 2008)

Je vais paraitre un peu difficile mais j'aimerais trouver de la doc gratuite car je sais pas encore si je vais tout comprendre a réussir dans ce domaine.
 Mrci en tout cas pour tout vos conseils.


----------



## ecegler (8 Mars 2008)

Phili a dit:


> Je suis développeur, voici mes quelques petits conseils.
> 
> Commences par faire un peu de C.
> 
> ...



Merci pour votre conseil. Super, vous êtes développeur. Où trouve-je C et XCode 2.5 ? Mais j'ai XCode 3. XCode 2.5 est origine de systeme Tiger ?
Merci de me préciser.


----------



## grumff (8 Mars 2008)

rouxken a dit:


> Je vais paraitre un peu difficile mais j'aimerais trouver de la doc gratuite car je sais pas encore si je vais tout comprendre a réussir dans ce domaine.
> Mrci en tout cas pour tout vos conseils.



projectomega à priori, je sais pas si ils se sont adaptés à x-code3 je suis pas allé sur ce site depuis quelques siècles, mais c'est assez riche et dans plein de domaines, quoi qu'il y ait un peu trop de texte à mon goût. Je suis plus fan de l'apprentissage par des exemples courts, quit à devoir analyser un peu soi-même pour comprendre, mais je vais pas dénigrer non plus le gros boulot qu'ils ont fournis.


----------



## rouxken (8 Mars 2008)

Pour utiliser Python est-ce que je peux utiliser Xcode 3 ?
Sinon quel est l'application que je doit utilisé ?

Merci


----------



## grumff (8 Mars 2008)

N'importe quel éditeur de texte à priori. BBEdit doit faire de la coloration de syntaxe, mais il est payant (et cher). Il y en a un packet de gratuits pas forcément moins bien. Une recherche sur versiontracker devrait t'aider, mais c'est un langage de script, c'est jamais que du texte, comme tout langage d'ailleurs, ça nécessite pas un environnement de développement bien complexe. Ceux qui connaissent mieux que moi auront peut-être des outils plus ciblés à t'indiquer, mais ça devrait pas être renversant non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Pour utiliser Xcode 2.5 il suffit d'ouvrir un compte adc non payant et de le télécharger.

Adc veut dire : Apple developer connection.

La doc tu peux en trouver gratuitement mais c'est franchement très mauvais.

voici le lien vers l'adc :
http://developer.apple.com/

le lien pour s'enregistrer : 
https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/wa/promo?source=ADCLOG&code=ADCLOG-NEX

Tout est ensuite dedans C/C++/ObjectiveC/voir même objectiveC++

A+

Philippe.


----------



## ecegler (9 Mars 2008)

Phili a dit:


> Pour utiliser Xcode 2.5 il suffit d'ouvrir un compte adc non payant et de le télécharger.
> 
> Adc veut dire : Apple developer connection.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup !  Enfin, je l'ai trouvé grâce ADC Developer. Encore merci !


----------



## Céroce (10 Mars 2008)

rouxken a dit:


> Pour utiliser Python est-ce que je peux utiliser Xcode 3 ?
> Sinon quel est l'application que je doit utilisé ?
> 
> Merci



Python se lance depuis le terminal. Il me semble qu'il est installé sur tous les Mac depuis Mac OS 10.4, quoique je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ne faille pas installer les outils développeur.

Pour le lancer, tape simplement

```
python
```

Et tu pourras tout de suite commencer à jouer avec l'interpréteur:


```
>>> a=3
>>> print a
3
>>> a=a+1
>>> print a
4
```

Ensuite, tu créeras des programmes en les saisissant avec un éditeur de texte (par exemple Smultron, gratuit et sympa). Que tu lanceras ainsi:


```
python monprogramme.py
```

Tu n'as pas besoin d'utiliser xCode qui ne t'apportera rien pour l'instant.


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

http://www.python.org/doc/tut/ Le site de la doc pour python (anglais).

Sinon je conseillerais plutôt un langage graphique pour apprendre à programmer.Tel que HTML, puis passer à PHP, puis au C.

Après sa dépend de vos envies. 

En fait, avant tout, si vous n'y connaissez rien, il faudra faire un GROS travail en amont de recherche sur la différence des langages. Puis ce mettre en tête une logique de programmation, c'est sûrement le plus dur. Après sa vas tous seul si on aime ça et que l'on a beaucoup de temps de libre..


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2008)

Faut surtout se fixer un but, que ce soit un site web dynamique, une application graphique ou en ligne de commande, ou un jeu sur calculatrice pour s'occuper pendant un cours D), une fois qu'on s'est fixé un objectif et qu'on est prêt à se casser un peu la tête, ça va tout seul.  Peu importe le langage et le type d'application, l'important c'est d'avoir une bonne motivation. Et puis après une fois qu'on connaît un langage, il faut pas beaucoup de temps pour en assimiler un autre. Certains sont un peu plus haut niveau que d'autres, entre autre ceux dans lesquels on n'a pas à gérer la mémoire, mais c'est finalement pas si important que ça.


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2008)

ca depend vers quoi on s oriente comme carriere si cest pour devenir dev 

ca passe par le C, les envs ape, 
une bonne notion de comment fonctionne un OS, comment est execute le code d un binaire linker/ kernel, apres tu peux apprendre ce que tu veux tout seul et assez rapidement une affaire de semaine, si c est pour t amuser python c est un bon language de script simple et full oriented object

personne ne peut pretendre etre dev meme mutimedia (dans le sens loin de la couche systeme en aucun cas un jugement de valeur) sans avoir des notions systemes comprises et maitrisees, 60 % des dev que l' on trouve sur le marcher toute dissipline confondue sont a foutre a la poubelle, cet avis n'engage que moi



pour moi le C ca fait des bosseurs et des gens precis et rigoureux et forcement passionés


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> personne ne peut pretendre etre dev meme mutimedia (dans le sens loin de la couche systeme en aucun cas un jugement de valeur) sans avoir des notions systemes comprises et maitrisees, 60 % des dev que l' on trouve sur le marcher toute dissipline confondue sont a foutre a la poubelle, cet avis n'engage que moi



Peut-être, mais ça peut aussi venir plus tard. C'est un peu rébarbatif de commencer par ça. De toutes façons il ne faut pas s''attendre à devenir tout de suite bon développeur en apprenant par soi même en quelques semaines.


----------

